# Teledyne Big Beam 287EX



## elt2jvadam (Feb 12, 2018)

Keep, sell, or mod?

I can’t post a pic from the app, but I have a nice Big Beam lantern, complete with lens guard. I’ve considered modding it with one or more modern hi-output leds and a few li-ion batteries in the box. I doubt there’s much collector value, but I figured I should ask around here first. Thoughts?


----------



## LeanBurn (Feb 12, 2018)

https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/47197761_teledyne-big-beam-lantern

$30-$75


----------



## elt2jvadam (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks. I didn’t think it had much more value than that, which is why I am on the fence about what to do with it.


----------



## LeanBurn (Feb 13, 2018)

If it was me, I would keep it stock and use it as nostalgia calls for it. 

It's potential is somewhat limited and once modded I know I would regret not leaving it in all its original glory. Like having a classic car and putting ABS and airbags in it....it's just not a classic anymore. I had the same thoughts with my 2D Maglite. I never modded it, but put an LED drop in into it and despite its increased properties, it shortchanged its original greatness.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 13, 2018)

Saw a 65/66 chevelle recently with 22" wheels on it.

Please don't do that to your light elt.


----------



## elt2jvadam (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks for the advice. Every time I consider modding it I decide not to, but that itch comes back every once in a while. I suppose it will stay as it is.


----------

